# Lezyne Super Drive XL



## Wolfsburgfan (Jul 28, 2012)

Does anybody have any experience with these Lezyne lights?


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

Yes, I had the same light, and it was ok for street riding, but not enough light for any serious night riding on single-track. I think mine was like 400 lumen, and once again, it was ok for around the house to do a quick night ride, but I would not use it for anything other than a mild night ride on say a fire road. I gave it to my brother who uses it around the neighborhood just for short rides. I bought a lot more light for reason above. Hope that helps...


----------



## Wolfsburgfan (Jul 28, 2012)

I was thinking of pairing two of them with a Lezyne Mega Drive for night trail riding.


----------



## aandegrens (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm using a Magicshine MJ-816 and a Lezyne Super Drive XL as a helmet light.
The MJ-816 should be 1400 lumen but the main light is about as bright as the Lezyne.
Both together are more than enough for me for night trail riding.
There was a test which says that the Lezyne really has 500 lumen and the MJ816 only 600 and a bit.

Great light for the helmet. No cables. Spare battery and you have more than 3 hours of light at max power.
Also the race mode is perfect: Turn it on at 500 lm and with one click to 150lm, again one click turns it back to 500lm.

My next light would be the Mega Drive.


----------



## bikerider2 (Nov 9, 2011)

I have last year's Super Drive and use it as my helmet light. It would be ok for light trail riding and road riding as it's more of a spot beam. Paired with my Dinotte XML-3, it's all the light I need for serious rides. I also use it for my late afternoon, not sure if I"ll make it home before dark, light. Compact and plenty bright if you are not flying along. I'm assuming the XL has a similar beam just brighter.


----------



## Wolfsburgfan (Jul 28, 2012)

I was going to pair twin Super Drives with a Mega Drive. I was hoping this would provide me with enough light for night trail riding.


----------



## tylsteve (Dec 20, 2012)

I have been using this light for about 2 months, and the brightness is quite amazing. For on road use, the lowest setting is more than enough. Read more at the detailed product review below.

I can't paste a link yet as I am a new member, but you can copy and paste the URL in your browser to read the review.

handsonbike.blogspot.sg/2012/10/lezyne-super-drive-xl-in-depth-review.html


----------



## xbrian (Sep 24, 2007)

I have both last years Super Drive and just got this years Super Drive XL. I got the extra battery and helmet mount kit. First ride I took it on i paired the 2 on my bars, with a modded (XML-T6) MJ-808 on my helmet. TONS of light with this setup. In fact I almost thought there was no difference between the XL and last years. Decided to leave the MJ at home for a late afternoon ride the other day. Put the XL on my helmet and last years on my bars. I was very pleasantly surprised with the amount of light this provided. The XL has a very good beam pattern and both lights complimented each other very well. 

My only gripes on the XL is that IMO Lezyne has cut corners with this light. the on/off button is hard to push, and the tailcap threading really sucks bad. They also only give you 2400 mah batteries with the kit. This is bs. i have 3400mah panasonic cells (protected) that provide a lot better duration. why can't they at least give you 3000mah cells with the lights for that price...

otherwise, its a sweet light


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

xbrian said:


> My only gripes on the XL is that IMO Lezyne has cut corners with this light. the on/off button is hard to push, and the tailcap threading really sucks bad. They also only give you 2400 mah batteries with the kit. This is bs. i have 3400mah panasonic cells (protected) that provide a lot better duration. why can't they at least give you 3000mah cells with the lights for that price...


I have recently bought this light and agree with the battery choice. Realistically, most users will get enough use from the 2400 cell. I have confirmed that the 350lm mode will run for 2.5hrs until it blinks and reduces power on the original battery. This will sustain the casual rider. With my Orbtronic 3400 cells, it will run for 3.5hrs before blinking and reducing power. This would have barely increased the price and would have bumped up their run time specs which were already competitive with the lower power 18650 battery.

The other bonus is that you can change the battery trailside for more time. But, as stated, be careful with those threads. I found a touch of waterproof grease helps this. Much easier to make sure your not forcing the threads or cross threading when you don't have the metal on metal friction.


----------



## farmerokbag (Jan 7, 2013)

yeah,agree it,I was hoping this would provide me with enough light for night trail riding. good info to me ,thank you


----------



## aandegrens (Oct 10, 2012)

xbrian said:


> with a modded (XML-T6) MJ-808 on my helmet


How did you mod you MJ-808?
I'm using a MJ-816 with a P7 and would like to upgrade to XML-T6.


----------



## lauradogin (Jan 10, 2013)

yeah,agree it,I was hoping this would provide me


----------



## xbrian (Sep 24, 2007)

aandegrens said:


> How did you mod you MJ-808?
> I'm using a MJ-816 with a P7 and would like to upgrade to XML-T6.


ordered a cree xml-t6 5000k from cnquality goods. de-soldered the old star and soldered on the xml-t6. there are some youtubes on how to do it out there...quite easy even for a moron like me


----------



## aandegrens (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks xbrian,
I there a big difference in the performance of the light after the upgrade?


----------



## xbrian (Sep 24, 2007)

aandegrens said:


> Thanks xbrian,
> I there a big difference in the performance of the light after the upgrade?


indeed. pretty significant. Probably 200+ lumens minimum. worth the ~8 bucks + shipping


----------



## aandegrens (Oct 10, 2012)

This nice.
I wil try to upgrade my MJ-816.
Thanks for the info.
Frank


----------



## Grizzattack (Jan 27, 2006)

My two cents is probably a little too late. I own two lezyne super drive xls, I have one mounted to my helmet and another on the handlebar. The setup is great, provides a long run time, tons of light, no wires, replaceable batteries. I am really digging it and love this step-up. I don't really have a problem with the switch or the battery cover threads, although I did apply a tiny bit of grease to help with threading after reading some of the other concerns folks have shared. Below is a pic of my setup, both lamps are set on the enduro mode or 350L setting.


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

I use one of the older Super Drive's (silver in color) not sure of the lumen output (450 lumen?), but it is a great little light, pretty much shines on the trail ahead to where I cant really out ride it. I do believe in having as much lumens as possible while not going to crazy, I've seen up to 3000 lumen on some lights, but I'm totally into the self contained systems, I'm thinking of the Leyzne Mega Drive with 1000 lumen and using the Super Drive for my helmet, any thoughts of this setup?


----------



## Grizzattack (Jan 27, 2006)

I'm thinking of the Leyzne Mega Drive with 1000 lumen and using the Super Drive for my helmet said:


> That was my original plan but my budget would not allow for it so I ended up with two Lezyne Super Drive XL's which has proven to be quite bright, I like the setup I have.


----------



## oheckler (Jan 26, 2008)

jetboy23 said:


> I have confirmed that the 350lm mode will run for 2.5hrs until it blinks and reduces power on the original battery. This will sustain the casual rider. With my Orbtronic 3400 cells, it will run for 3.5hrs before blinking and reducing power. This would have barely increased the price and would have bumped up their run time specs which were already competitive with the lower power 18650 battery.


So just to be clear, you have run the light with the Orbtronic 3400mAh without any ill effects? How long did it run on the blast setting (500 lm)?
How long have you been doing this?


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

Yes. I am running the Orbtronic 3400mah protected cells. I haven't tested it at max power. I only tested with the 350lm mode. The 3400mah battery lasted ~1hr longer than the original battery at that power. 

I've only used this light about 8-10 times with the Orbtronic battery. This is my helmet light and i've gotten two 2 1/2hr rides out of the 175lm setting. I never really need more than that when coupled with my bar light. Although, i do click it to full power (race mode) once in a while during these rides for not much longer than 5min. The power indicator would show all red after 2 rides. I'm not sure how much more time i would get out of it. I do remember during testing, that at 350lm, the indicator would show red and it lasted another 35-40min before flashing to the lower power.


----------



## grandsalmon (Oct 24, 2005)

Awesome thread-

Couple questions still; my Sister -who is a big-time bike commuter, bought a Light&motion's soLite 150 off of Chainlove odat.

For the same price, she could have picked up Lezyne Super Drive XL Front Light.

Should she return the L&M ??? (impressive, for size and a usb charge light. BUT always been "frustrated" by L&M customer service)

I like the Leyzyne easy 18650 batt switch-out, I have a few to lend her. ...(and then above I read about pushing it w a Orbtronic 3400mah protected cell)

Thanks for the attention; opinions...


.


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

Depends on what your sister looks for in a commuter light. Lezyne SD-XL will only go down to 175lm. While this is more light than the L&M SL150 can do on high, you won't get more runtime than the L&M will on low. 

I would think, if the light is for traffic to see her, L&M's low is probably acceptable. Specs say that it'll last 40hrs on low. That said, my SD's 175lm will last 5hrs easy. I usually only use the 175lm level. That level is pretty acceptable for most trails i ride. If i need more light, i'll kick my bar light up to 500-600lm. I couldn't imagine riding on the road needing more than the SD's low for viability. This would even allow me to see on the darkest roads. Or, flashing 350lm for over 5hrs if trying to be seen by others. I like being able to carry a replacement battery in case it goes out during a ride.


----------



## grandsalmon (Oct 24, 2005)

Excellent info Jetboy!

Her conditions, commuting do differ; almost equally on well-used noncar pathway, then quite a few miles of same path unlit -no users virtually.
Then she is on very busy car blvd, minimal shoulder. So what a mix!

I like the idea the SD can kick up for the darkest of darkest sections she has, then possibly for the heavy-car portion as well. Of course ability to carry an extra 18650.

The L&M limited to all above, but versatile -less unobtrusive? I think the charge time via usb is comparably long, and she would always have to be on top of that task -Which I consider a big strike against. Her almost daily commute time varies but avg 3-5hrs total. Though days are getting longer, have to think the occasional late nights and year-long situation for her.

Would a DIY snap brim for the SD help those oncoming zombie path users?

Cheers!!!


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 14, 2011)

grandsalmon said:


> Awesome thread-
> 
> Couple questions still; my Sister -who is a big-time bike commuter, bought a Light&motion's soLite 150 off of Chainlove odat.
> 
> ...


I've been using a Light & Motion Urban 500 for over a year, and it's been a great light for commuting. I like not having to carry a separate battery pack. My only complaint is the run time is not that great and my commute distance is 30 miles round trip, so I have to run it on the second or third highest setting to make the trip on a single charge. That is why I like the Lezyne lights and would probably buy one if getting a new commuting light -- because you can carry spare batteries to extend your run time. The L&M lights all have proprietary batteries that have to be replaced at the factory when they wear out. With the Lezyne lights, you can buy spare batteries on-line that are more powerful and less expensive than the factory versions.


----------



## grandsalmon (Oct 24, 2005)

I think the switch-out of the battery is HUGE. 

Francis- mtbr.com light review gives the best break-down on the Leyzene. And if she (my Sister) gets the kit as opposed to just light and one handlebar bracket, she will get an extra batt, but a "caddy" to help protect the extra 18650 one would carry. Sure, anybody can DIY this, but for her and 'hitting' the road asap w a decent light -only the best.

I think the review here, Francis' video, he comments on the Super Drive's 2013 different shape, slightly. Wonder if Leyzene did anything else?
Drawback? Her having to switch from between different modes, and the Leyzene has a "hard-press" button on top.

Now if someone could produce a remote pressure switch to swap out with their end-cap of the light, that would be great.

(Thanks Francis for awesome reviews!!!!)

...and all of you commenting!


----------



## grandsalmon (Oct 24, 2005)

grandsalmon said:


> I think the switch-out of the battery is HUGE.
> 
> Francis- mtbr.com light review gives the best break-down on the Leyzene.
> I think the review here, Francis' video, he comments on the Super Drive's 2013 different shape, slightly. Wonder if Leyzene did anything else...
> ...


I watched mtbr's interbike vid, at the Leyzene booth with engineering manager Terry Cooke. He said they changed the shape to make room for a spring that fits in the rear cap -same battery, but this addition gives the XL lights a 10 - 20% boost in performance. Sounded convincing. On the 'Net the best prices for these lights are the same. Some sellers saying they have the "2013" models, others saying "no, I don't think so, we got them in 2012 sometime". Of course they all share the same stock pictures.


----------



## Luis Goddyn (Sep 21, 2014)

Hey, I paid $120 for mine. 
It is turdy and weather resistant, and adequate for my night rides. 
HOWVER!
I have lost the power cord to recharge it, and it does not fit a Mini nor a Micro plug. Is it proprietary?


----------



## grandsalmon (Oct 24, 2005)

I think it is a macro, but there is difficulty fitting if it's a generic plug.

The Super XL uses a 18650 battery, so unscrew the cap (add wee grease on threads) and buy a charger. Some places have them for sale plus 2 batteries for, hmmm... $15? All else fails.


----------



## Luis Goddyn (Sep 21, 2014)

Thank you for this info. Did you type "macro" instead of "micro" as a typo? I could not find a macro. I have written to Lezyne to see if they sell replacement cables. I may have to go with battery and charger … or go with another brand of lamp!


----------



## grandsalmon (Oct 24, 2005)

I'll double check and see what cables may fit...
I am always charging 18650 batteries (for two other lights, also), so I never bother w the USB hook-up (actually put a piece o tape over the plug to insure it stays xtra dry inside).


----------



## Luis Goddyn (Sep 21, 2014)

I found another brand of Micro USP (for a Kobo), that *ACTUALLY FITS AND CHARGES THE UNIT*. I suppose that is just not a very good fit, for many Micro cables, but I found one that works! I will look into getting an extra battery and charger, as I sometimes need more than one battery-full. 
Thank you for the suggestions. 
Luis


----------



## Coaster Mech (Aug 23, 2014)

I've had trouble charging both of mine. The cables they come with barely work. This seems like such a major oversight on lezyne's part. The hole is too small or the port is too recessed. Such a pain in the....!

If you need new 18650 batteries or a charger check out your local e-cig/vapor store. They have plenty. Cheap and convenient!


----------



## grandsalmon (Oct 24, 2005)

I tend to use higher capacity Batts in my SXL light anyway. Hitting Lezyne's spec'd burn time w their stock (1700mAh?) batteries didn't happen. Invest in two high quality (true higher capacity) 18650s. Consider this an upgrade. 
I have ton of lights, but use this light commuting, more often, because I am carrying an extra battery


----------

